# Best economical dog food?



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

Also a tad concerned that she's 17 pounds at 10 weeks. She was 13 pounds at 8 weeks. (I upped her food from 2 1/8 cup to 3 cups this week. She is always pawing at her food cabinet) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm also curious on this as well because after I use up the food my breeder is on - I would like to switch to something else too. (My puppy is 8 weeks) I'm looking forward to hearing the responses!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

If she was mine, I would change her over to Pro Plan. A step up from puppy chow--but not so rich that it shouldn't be a smooth transition and she should do well on it. Pro Plan around here is around $45 for 33 lbs--$30 something for the 18 lbish bags. They make a chicken ALS formula that would be nice--or a puppy formula. I like to avoid the shredded formulas though because of the soy.  

She's a cutie. And her weight looks ok to me--if you can *feel* her ribs, her weight is ok. Always hard to tell from a pic, especially with the fur.  I would bet with a food with more meat too, she will probably be more full too--although some goldens will eat until they blow up. lol.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

She is adorable!
Vinnie weighed 20 lbs at 12 weeks. He was also on puppy chow when I got him. I feed him Simply Nourish Chicken and Brown Rice from Pet Smart. It's not super cheap but it is reasonable and it has a 4 star rating. I fed him puppy formula until 4 1/2 months and then adult formula. They recently Came out with a large breed formula and I just changed to that. 
He has always done really well on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

I can feel her ribs easily. Thank you for the advise. I was reading about purina puppy chow ingredients and the first ingredient is corn, which seems to be a big no-no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would second the Pro Plan, it is definately a big step up from puppy chow, but she should do well on it. Simply Nourish from Petsmart is also good and reasonably priced.


----------



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

How big is Vinnie now?



Vinnie's Mom said:


> She is adorable!
> Vinnie weighed 20 lbs at 12 weeks. He was also on puppy chow when I got him. I feed him Simply Nourish Chicken and Brown Rice from Pet Smart. It's not super cheap but it is reasonable and it has a 4 star rating. I fed him puppy formula until 4 1/2 months and then adult formula. They recently Came out with a large breed formula and I just changed to that.
> He has always done really well on it.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Wrigley said:


> How big is Vinnie now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 70 lbs at 9 months.
I'm actually now thinking he may have been even heavier than that. I did not keep very good records.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max was on Puppy Chow when we got him at 11 weeks old. We switched him to Eukanuba LBP, which he ate until he was about 16 months old. I think it is about the same price as Pro Plan. 

Costco carries an inexpensive line of dog foods under the Kirkland brand that are made by Diamond.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I feed Annamaet Salcha (grain free). I pay more in Canada but im told its around $55 for a 30lb bag. Then Annamaet Encore is $55 for a 40lb bag. I was looking into Eukanuba but some formulas still contain corn. Im half way on the corn debate. Kirkland Signature is another one if you can get over their recent recall.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

The best value foods are probably Pro Pac and Exclusive. The Pride, Black Gold, Loyall are much better than the supermarket Purina foods and actually cheaper.

Dr. Tim's is a bit more, but worth it and I see you are in Michigan.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

California Naturals is what we're on now & I find it pretty reasonably priced. We pay $31 for a 15 pound bag of the lamb & rice puppy food. It's higher calorie do we don't have to feed as much - a bag lasts about a month.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

WasChampionFan said:


> The best value foods are probably Pro Pac and Exclusive. The Pride, Black Gold, Loyall are much better than the supermarket Purina foods and actually cheaper.
> 
> Dr. Tim's is a bit more, but worth it and I see you are in Michigan.


I switched over to Exlusive(red bag) last year and have been pleased. Nice coat, firm stools and his energy level is just as good as when he was on Pro Plan. 

Exclusive® Pet Food - Dogs


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

My brother feeds 4health sold by tractor supply and he has been very pleased with it. 


Here is a link to a site that tries to keep up with all of the different dogs foods and rates each one. It is a good site to bookmark and check frequently because it also keeps up with all of the pet food and treat recalls. 
Keep in mind that this is not the Bible of dog foods, just a guide.
Dog Food Reviews by Brand


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't forget sometimes the more expensive higher quality food ends up being cheaper, because they don't need to eat as much of it. My 58 lb and 75 lb goldens only eat 1 cup twice a day of Wellness Core, so one 26 lb bag lasts me almost 4 weeks for two dogs.

I also buy my bags online through chewey.com, I buy two bags at a time for free delivery, it is about 10 percent cheaper than Petco, I save the 9 percent sales tax too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You really can't go wrong with either Pro Plan or Eukanuba. I'd use the Large Breed Puppy of either one. Both companies have been around for ages, and spend more on research than all the rest combined.
If those are a bit more pricey than you have in mind, Purina ONE and IAMS are also good choices.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

msdogs1976 said:


> I switched over to Exlusive(red bag) last year and have been pleased. Nice coat, firm stools and his energy level is just as good as when he was on Pro Plan.
> 
> Exclusive® Pet Food - Dogs


 
I have nothing against Pro Plan, but Exclusive is very much like the original Pro Plan at 2/3rd's the cost. Diamond no longer makes it either. It is made by the Precise people or American Nutrition, depending on where you live.

Really excellent value food. Red Flannel Prime is good too, same company. Land O Lakes owns PMI now.


----------



## Barneysgirl (Nov 23, 2012)

We are feeding the Simply Nourish LB puppy food from Petsmart. I found it to be a great combination of healthy and affordable. Although she is growing FAST on it! 
In addition, if you buy a New Puppy Package from Petsmart for $20, you get a $15 coupon for the food in it, as well, as a coupon for a free Kong toy and hundreds of dollars of other coupons....


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

WasChampionFan said:


> I have nothing against Pro Plan, but Exclusive is very much like the original Pro Plan at 2/3rd's the cost. Diamond no longer makes it either. It is made by the Precise people or American Nutrition, depending on where you live.
> 
> Really excellent value food. Red Flannel Prime is good too, same company. Land O Lakes owns PMI now.


Yes I made sure it wasn't made by Diamond. Their customer service was very helpful when I was digging out that bit of information. And they have a buy 8 bags and get 1 free program which is nice.


----------

